# my new 240g tank...



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

got my new 240g tank (96x24x24) finished...now my rbp's are happy...hahaha i have 11 4-6" rbp's btw...

ill post some link of my videos soon as i upload it...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Insane tank dude!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great work there! Excellent!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

very nice. how did you do the stand?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking setup... would be great for a big group of Geryi :nod:


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Pictures and Videos Forum

Harry


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Nicccce.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very very impressive, looks great,


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That looks awesome! Great job


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Nicccce.


Nicccce.







....................................twice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great job man...







!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

very nice! i like the setup! if i was confident in making my own tank I would so do it. haha


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

@ 911

got some help w/ people who knows about making it...but i made it sure it can stand my tank..hehehe


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i think it looks really good!
are u going to and more p's?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice. You built that yourself?


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

@ redru781

nope,,im not gonna add anymre P's...i think 11 of them is enough nd i want them to grow as big as they can be...i hope...

@ b ack51

got some help w/ my friends here...good thing is were all in the hobby or should i call it "addiction"..hahaha


----------



## Trace (Oct 30, 2006)

2nd2n0ne said:


> got my new 240g tank (96x24x24) finished...now my rbp's are happy...hahaha i have 11 4-6" rbp's btw...
> 
> ill post some link of my videos soon as i upload it...


Questions...What thickness is your glass,what kind of silicone did you use,how did you wrap the top and bottom of your tank and with what. Your tanks looks great.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

NICE, so how much was the total for the material? Looks like its built like a glass cages tank. The backround is cool too.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Very nice..










Meanwhile; Very nice Turkey's carpet


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

nice tank dude


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice work man, the tank looks great


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

thats really nice, can i hire you to make me one, what did it cost you? how difficult was it? can most people do it or is it not that easy>


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

@ Trace

the glass is 1/2"...just used a normal glass silicone...









@ DC2RJUN

yup,,its a pure glass tank...cost me around 500 dollars all in all...fishes not included...









@ RRice

it cost me about 25k,,all the tank materials including filters,,pump etc...im hir in the philippines so 25k is about 500 dollars...but the tank itself cost me 15k=300 dollars... if you know what you are doing then its not that difficult to build,,took us atleast 5 hours to build it...failing makes perfect...


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great tank and work on the tank.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank man, love the background. Your redz will enjoy it.
E


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

yah i saw them enjoying it at the 1st time i put them in the tank...









oh yeah,,suggestion from anyone here.. should i put more plants in it.?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Pre, ayos yang aquarium mo. Baka pati Cartimar 'alang ganyang kalaking aquarium! Galing!Congrats!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> suggestion from anyone here.. should i put more plants in it.?


I think that is a no brainer







I always think more plants == more beauty


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

What a great idea- ordering glass panes and siliconing them together! How much was that?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Seriously....does home depot sell glass like that....its gotta be cheaper in the states right?
Im totally building a 300 gallon in my living room..lol

Awesome tank man


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

Bro, gawa mo din ako! hahaha! nice!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn nice tank!! Looks great!


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

really nice set up


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

ugh i wish i had room for a large tank, id totally build one, but i have no room, thel argest tank i could fit in my house is 75 gallons, i want a large pygo shoal, but i can only have like 3 lol, or a serra, but your tank looks awsome man, good job


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

MAn thats a great looking tank


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

@ doktordet

hahaha wla nga pero mron nmn naka-enclose sa pader...hanapin mo,,ung may pacu nd irridiscent shark...









@ DiPpY eGgS

thought so...but i would'nt put much plants though,,we're an aquarist not a gardener...hahaha







tnx anyway for the suggestion,,really thinkin to put some more in it...









@ p1ranha

tol, d kmi gawaan tlga ng aquarium...tlgang hobby q lng isda kya naicpn q gumawa ng aquarium..mahal kc pagawa satn e...









@ flashover00

they don't...just find a glass shop or factory,,im sure you'll have one there...that's what i did...
300g tank,,that's insane...







be sure u'll post it here..hehehe


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

TINDI MO!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

good work on the tank..its sickk


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

2nd2n0ne said:


> got my new 240g tank (96x24x24) finished...now my rbp's are happy...hahaha i have 11 4-6" rbp's btw...
> 
> ill post some link of my videos soon as i upload it...


Nice....


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Must have follow up pics.....love the tank.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

great work on the Diy tank







it came out exxcellant and the p's will love it. very nice setup


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very very nice tank, and the price is not bad either, badass background too man!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i cant believe u made this tank!!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

excellent diy tank







wish i had that in my room


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to be able to say you done it all your self from scratch. Nice job.


----------



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

BubbaRedB said:


> Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


what do u exactly mean?? just used glass and silicon thats all


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

awsome


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

onesandzeros said:


> Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


what do u exactly mean?? just used glass and silicon thats all
[/quote]

you shure it well hold??? that tank must have 500 pound of water or more in it


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

cueball said:


> Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


what do u exactly mean?? just used glass and silicon thats all
[/quote]

you shure it well hold??? that tank must have 500 pound of water or more in it
[/quote]

well its already a month old
just used 5 braces on the top, all half inch thick,,braced all sides at the bottom and used silicon (dough corning) <---this brand dries very fast compared to other brand..makes sure your stand is leveled to the ground


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well...

all I can say is friggen SWEET!!!!

you have some nice skills there........


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

cueball said:


> Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


what do u exactly mean?? just used glass and silicon thats all
[/quote]

you shure it well hold??? that tank must have 500 pound of water or more in it
[/quote]
A gallon of water weighs 8.34lbs. So 8.34lbsX240gal=2001.6lbs! Nice Tank!


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

BubbaRedB said:


> Just wondering what you used to wrap the top with and how did you brace the center top of tank to stop from bowing out and bre.... well you know.


we put 5 half inch braces on the top just like onesandzeros said







...here are what the braces looks like...







and yah,,its like a month old now so i think we've done it good..(i hope)


----------



## 24karat (Nov 18, 2006)

A S T I G!!!














What kind of filter did you use Brotherhood!? Jst an ordinary overhead B?


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

yup i have two 4 feet OFB w/ it...


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## 24karat (Nov 18, 2006)

2nd2n0ne said:


> yup i have two 4 feet OFB w/ it...


*Awesome dude!!!







How much did it cost?
*


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

24karat said:


> yup i have two 4 feet OFB w/ it...


*Awesome dude!!!







How much did it cost?
*
[/quote]

cost me 1800php on both...


----------

